# CALL FOR PARTICIPANTS: Choir perception study



## jenniferlee (May 7, 2015)

Western Sydney University (Australia) is currently conducting an online study on the perception of music sung by a choir.

Recent research demonstrates that choirs composed of boys sing differently depending on the presence or absence of girls in the audience.

In this study, we aim to determine whether listeners are able to detect these differences.

If you agree to participate in the study, you will be asked to listen to several pairs of choir performance recordings, and your task will be to decide which performance you think was performed in the presence of females in the audience.

The study should take about 10 minutes to complete.

If you are interested in participating, 
please visit the following website:

https://uwsssap.co1.qualtrics.com/jfe/form/SV_0Nkol1Qq5LZBntH

Many thanks for your participation!


----------

